# Where can I find cheap dry rock?



## Str8Solja (Oct 5, 2012)

I need about 50lbs of dry rock, I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not know meaning of "cheap" for you, but SUM has Marco Rocks $3.69/Ibs

www.seaumarine.com/

also

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Dry-Live-Rock-W0QQAdIdZ503036990

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Saltwater-Live-rock-W0QQAdIdZ505034622

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

if you have the patience go with dry rock, if you want to rush into things pick live rock from some LFS


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

How much is cheap?? What price do you want to pay that is cheep?

mops.ca 
sells it by the box load. You decide big rocks or smaller rocks. Its at your house in 2 days.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a bunch of caribsea southseas dry rock if your interested, some ive used and 3 or 4 40lb boxes new


----------



## Str8Solja (Oct 5, 2012)

How much are you selling the 40lbs box for?


----------

